# Question about my web site.



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

Every now and then, when I pull my site up, my index page has been replaced with PHP Nuke's web site, and I have to go in and delete all of thier files and re name my index page because some how it got changed. Any ideas on how this could be happening? I have MS Front Page if that helps.


Oh and I accidentally deleted my links page, and can't seem to find it. I looked in the recycle bin, but it's not there. Any trick to resurrecting that page?


Thanks!

Robert


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Sounds like you need to change your password.


----------



## HalloweenPropShop.com (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi,

If you are using Frontpage then when you deleted it you lost it forever. You need to remember that your are in Frontpage which does not appear to support recycle bin features. When you deleted the page the recycle bin would have no way to place it back inside your web site. This is different than placing file back into folder on hard drive. I know we think they are the same, but not to Frontpage.

When I first used Frontpage I thought I could create a folder in Explorer and copy pictures into that folder.

I would then use insert graphic command and Frontpage would want to re-save the picture, even though it showed up as a folder in the web. I would then have 2 picutres of the same thing. Then the folder I created the old fashioned way would end up on my web site without any links to it.

Frontpage is a unique program, it builds its own internal database, web struture, internal links etc., recycle bin cannot add entry back into database upon restoring a page or folder for that matter. This is why I think Frontpage does not support recycle bin. I think MS should implement a recycle bin for Frontpage, but that would make sense.

Hope this helps....

I always back up my prior to editing/deleting anything...... Better to be safe than sorry.

This is a guess after playing with Frontpage on and off a few years ago, and may not be 100% correct. I bet I am very close though.

Later....

Ron


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the input! I think the problem was user influenced.  I hope i resolved it.

You're right Ron, no recycle bin! I had to rebuild the page from a saved blank page, hard way to learn that lesson!
Thanks again!


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

if you had it uploaded try going to archive.org and typeing in your url you might be able to get it back that way


----------

